# A few Harvey pics



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2012)

Hope you like them. Will get more soon


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Aww, Harvey is gorgeous! Pied is my favorite mutation


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

JaimeS said:


> Aww, Harvey is gorgeous! Pied is my favorite mutation


-----------------------------

I totally agree, and I love pieds too


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Harvey is so gorgeous!!!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

Hes so pretty and and AWESOME!!!


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Harvey is a very beautiful male pied cockatiel,I enjoyed all the pictures.Thanks for sharing them with all of us.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Sooo handsome.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the lovely comments


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow! Harvey is so handsome!!!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Harvey is very handsome. I love his coloring.


----------



## Harvey (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks 

A few more pics..




































































































Sorry for the mass amount!


----------



## CockatielFace (Mar 25, 2012)

OOOoooo I wanna steal him hes so amazing!!!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so gorgeous


----------

